# Grizzly/SB chucks, any good?



## HMF (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone here have any feed back on the lathe chucks in the Grizzly catalog, both the Grizzly branded ones and the ones with the "SB" badge? It may be uneconomical to buy a Bison chuck that costs 3 times what you paid for my lathe, if the offshore chucks are any good.


Has anyone had any experience with these?

Thanks,


Nelson


----------

